# Hansa-Landhandel (abandoned mill)



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2007)

True fact is: I don't really know what this is or was, and if it really is abandoned, but it has/had something to do with processing/storing/grinding (?) agricultural produce of grainy nature ... and I happened upon it yesterday and tried to compose some somewhat "dramatic" pics of it - and tried to add to the "drama" by creating conversions into b&w today. 

Do you think it worked (both attempts)?

1.






2.





3.





Please comment on the conversions and compositions.


----------



## Roger (Oct 12, 2007)

#3 is the winner hands down based upon your intention, with the b&w adding to the dramatic composition...#1 is pretty close but I think maybe you tried to fit too much in with the reflection, a landscape format would have suited better...I also would have burned the sky in a bit too  add more drama...#2 doesn't grab me at all, you have a nice sky but the corner of water breaks up the image and diverts attention, it also looks a bit soft. Good conversions on all though


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks, Roger!  
All that you say here makes good sense.

The first photo shown was actually the very first I took, when I was still very unsure if I was meant to be in that place and if someone would come and shout ... and then I saw the puddle and thought, hey, this asks for a reflection shot ... to tell you the truth, drama was not yet on my mind for the first. It shows, doesn't it?

So that water retention pool does not work in connection with "dramatic"?
Yes. I guess you are right.

The last was hardest to create, too, and by then I really had "drama" on my mind, mostly so in the conversion process. I worked via Channel Mixer and had the sliders to extremes and tried this and that and more until I settled on what you can see.

Now your Siena-photo has given me ideas of using ONE colour in connection with conversions of the kind ... but I would now only do this in a playful manner to these (the last) of Hansa-Landhandel.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 12, 2007)

I love the 3rd one !!! 

Its one of your best I think. 

The composition is fantastic and the B&W work is very nice. 

Almost looks like film....


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 12, 2007)

The composition in 1 is a little too symetrical - the smoke-stack right near the middle feels a little bit forced.

.... although I just spent a good amount of time looking at it, and I like it more and more. I like the various anchor points in the composition. The tractor on the left is great. 

Number 2 is my favorite. Compositionally it is perfect. It seems a little soft, but that may just be the JPG. These kinds of images are best rated as prints. On a monitor at 72dpi and tiny JPG they never get the chance to really be seen. But like I said, I really dig the composition.

Number 3 has a great sky, but one of my "issues" is that I don't like key-stoning - when the lines converge at the top of the image because the camera is pointed up. The things look like they're leaning into the frame. But I know that's just me...

Great work Corinna. The conversions to B&W are very good, you nailed these.


----------



## User5 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, I must agree, the black and white conversions are really nice; and I find it hard to pick a favorite out of the 3.


----------



## B-9 (Oct 13, 2007)

#3 im loving the sky, alot of detail in the building.
Must be digital. Very nice!


----------



## cherrymoose (Oct 17, 2007)

I just came across these, Corinna. Lovely shots!
Your b/w tones are incredible. It's hard to pick a favorite, but I actually like the quality and composition of #1 the best. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, thanks a lot 
It seems like there is something for everyone here with this choice of photos of "Hansa-Landhandel" (and I would STILL like to know what this thing really is and if it is truly abandoned, but I don't have the heart to really go and investigate).


----------



## Alpha (Oct 17, 2007)

The second has the best textures and tones hands down. I would like to have seen some wider-angle shots though.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2007)

That was the widest angle my kit lens (only one that really goes wide) could offer me. Anything wider would have required a trip to the camera shop with money I don't have. So sorry. I felt they would been even neater with a wider angle than I have but.... Thanks for coming and commenting, though, Max. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Alpha (Oct 17, 2007)

Wide angle is can make for some really interesting stuff. One of my 4x5 lenses is so wide that sometimes I accidentally photograph the tripod legs :mrgreen:


----------



## TiCoyote (May 22, 2009)

I think the 3rd one is the most dramatic.  The tall chimney and the sharp contrast in the sky really draws the eye.  I think that the puddle adds an interesting element of contrast on the first one.  I might crop off the bottom though.


----------



## ValDR (May 25, 2009)

All of them are interesting. Well done


----------



## aadhils (May 25, 2009)

Yep definitely third one. The contrast of the sky helps with the drama alot :thumbup:

Also making the subject larger than life giving the viewer a sense of insignificance.


----------



## fotoalioz (May 26, 2009)

nice hdr jobs.


----------



## LaFoto (May 26, 2009)

These are not HDR.
Just conversions from normal colour pics into black and white by applying the Channel Mixer in Photoshop.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 27, 2009)

For dramatic impact the second struck me as most dramatic at first glance...


----------



## TimmyJP (May 28, 2009)

I love the clouds in #2 and #3, truly beautiful and adds a great mood and tension to the shots, really achieves what you were setting out to do. 

The dark outlines of the mill (or whatever it is!) in the second image are great, draws the building away from the background and focusses the attention well.

I'm not so keen on the first photo, it doesn't have the same moodiness as the other two, still a very nice photograph though.

Great work 

Timmy


----------

